# Are raw eggs ok?



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Recently started adding 2-3 raw eggs to my shakes after advice from a few people on here. Was reading a thread earlier and myprotein posted that its dangerous and that 30 people a year in usa die from food poisoning related to this. Ive been told theres a one in a million chance of getting ill from this and also myprotein sell bottled egg whites. . . so are they just after sales or is there a genuine risk? How many do people have per day and what is a sensible amount as im bulking and looking to eat as much as possible at the moment.

Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i have 20 eggs a day mate.. i aint dead yet lol best thing you can have.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll put 3 raw eggs into each of my shakes a day mate, no probs yet!!


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

sizar said:


> i have 20 eggs a day mate.. i aint dead yet lol best thing you can have.


 If the rest of your diets ok then you must have the fastest metabolism in the world mate. Ive been having 9 per day for just over a week and ive gained 2lbs. That is the only thing ive changed regarding my diet so im gonna stick with them and maybe add a few more


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

AIGW said:


> If the rest of your diets ok then you must have the fastest metabolism in the world mate. Ive been having 9 per day for just over a week and ive gained 2lbs. That is the only thing ive changed regarding my diet so im gonna stick with them and maybe add a few more


20 eggs not whole eggs i have like 4 whole eggs and rest egg whites .. as it has 5g fat each egg.. Yeah my diet is pretty ok .. it suits my body at the mo. i tweak it all the time to get the result i want ..


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

I have 5 raw egg whites per shake (skimmed milk,oats and banana). I think the scare stories relate to the eggs being unpasturised, therefore you risk salmonela. If it's pasturised then you don't - this is whay egg whites from places like egg nation are pasturised. However at £4 for 5 dozen from Costco I take my chances and have done for 3 years. No probs yet....


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Yes, raw eggs are fine. By coincidence was just reading some posts on another forum about eggs and salmonella, and apparently about 1 in 600 UK eggs will have trace of the bacteria, but only 1 in 200 of those eggs will have it at a level where it might pass on to a human... so that's a 1 in 120,000 chance of a raw egg possibly giving you salmonella. On top of that you then have a good chance of beating it off anyway with only a fart or two to show for it.

Those stats are from the UK food standards agency.


----------



## Spikey_Wolf (Dec 26, 2009)

The pasturised theory seems sound; I've been wondering about this myself lately as I'm wanting to use raw eggs; getting a bit impatient with messing up my poached eggs all the time haha 

I remember when I was younger seeing Mr Rocky Balboa downing raw eggs and milk for his morning and kinda going 'euuwwww' and 'cool' at the same time :tongue:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

It isn't just the risk of salmonella a raw egg is only around 50% bio-available. Once cooked (or pasteurised) they are 100% bio-available.

MP


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

AIGW said:


> Recently started adding 2-3 raw eggs to my shakes after advice from a few people on here. Was reading a thread earlier and myprotein posted that its dangerous and that 30 people a year in usa die from food poisoning related to this. Ive been told theres a one in a million chance of getting ill from this and also myprotein sell bottled egg whites. . . so are they just after sales or is there a genuine risk? How many do people have per day and what is a sensible amount as im bulking and looking to eat as much as possible at the moment.
> 
> Cheers:thumbup1:


If you are bulking use free range whole eggs. The risk of salmonella is greatly reduced in free range eggs, plus they are richer in omega 3's.

I drink 3 raw eggs per day and also eat 4 poached with toast. If you have time and want to include eggs in a meal so much the better providing you like eggs, if not and you're adding them to a shake then this is fine too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> It isn't just the risk of salmonella a raw egg is only around 50% bio-available. Once cooked (or pasteurised) they are 100% bio-available.
> 
> MP


+1


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


because some of us are busy paul:whistling: well i do it as it is far more convinient and enables me to get more food down me neck really whereas it takes about 5 mins to microwave eggs then bout 15mins to eat it takes about 1min to prep and down eggs so as you can see a net saving of 19mins so twice a day= 38mins= streamlined day and happy boss:thumbup1:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

laurie g said:


> because some of us are busy paul:whistling: well i do it as it is far more convinient and enables me to get more food down me neck really whereas it takes about 5 mins to microwave eggs then bout 15mins to eat it takes about 1min to prep and down eggs so as you can see a net saving of 19mins so twice a day= 38mins= streamlined day and happy boss:thumbup1:


Exactly why I do it.


----------



## Nelson (Mar 22, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Exactly why I do it.


+1 . Especially in the mornings.

Oats first, shower, then protein drink with raw eggies... :thumb:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


I read somewhere that raw eggs have a much lower nutritional value than cooked ones, because some of the proteins in eggs can't be broken down by humans unless they're cooked first.

Or something like that.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

MillionG said:


> I read somewhere that raw eggs have a much lower nutritional value than cooked ones, because some of the proteins in eggs can't be broken down by humans unless they're cooked first.
> 
> Or something like that.


well not really as protein breakdown will and can be done in the stomach- heat is not really as effective as a gut full of gastric acid and enzymes. if you swallowed the egg whole with shell then yes your stomach would struggle to break the shell done and infact youd lay the egg again when your had a sh!t. ( i may try that and be the first egg laying man hmmmm)


----------



## mph (Jul 4, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


Cooked eggs in a morning shake would just be wrong:whistling:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


 Id find it hard to eat 3-4 cooked eggs just after waking in the morning. So just easier and quicker. If its true that there only 50% effective raw then it looks like ill have to double my intake = 100% :thumb:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

MillionG said:


> I read somewhere that raw eggs have a much lower nutritional value than cooked ones, because some of the proteins in eggs can't be broken down by humans unless they're cooked first.
> 
> Or something like that.


Hi,

You are right. Raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked\pasteurised eggs.

See the study below:

http://jn.nutrition.org/cgi/content/abstract/128/10/1716

MP


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> 20 eggs not whole eggs i have like 4 whole eggs and rest egg whites .. as it has 5g fat each egg.. Yeah my diet is pretty ok .. it suits my body at the mo. i tweak it all the time to get the result i want ..


I'm doing whole eggs myself, just started keto so fat is as important as protien, so not to worried although i will keep my colesterol checked regular


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have between 6-10 raw eggs a day... I appear to be o.k


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> It isn't just the risk of salmonella a raw egg is only around 50% bio-available. Once cooked *(or pasteurised)* they are 100% bio-available.
> 
> MP


This is a contradiction in terms.

As all british eggs on sale are pasturised then eating them raw gives 100% bio-availability.

The risk of salmonella from a british egg is 0.002%.

Nutz1, the yolk is a major source of the soluble b Vit Niacin, this is medically proven to lower LDL and raise HDL, always eat the whole egg, it's a whole food.

Pscarb, there are no nutritional benefits over raw or cooked, it's conveniance.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

i used to warm the egg in the microwave then drink.... i would add 1 scoop of Whey for flavour. and in the past have also blended with pimneapple etc.

i have found it too hard to get down scrambled eggs or even as an omlette it was like eating "Rubber".especially when eating everyday.

steve:thumb:


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right. Raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked\pasteurised eggs.
> 
> ...


Thanx I had come across it before but couldn t seem to find it

Cheers!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

been eating raw eggs everyday for years and have never had a problem...my main reason is speed as I'm always in a rush.

the idea that only 50% of a raw eggs nutrients are bio-available is not sound in my opinion, in fact I'd go as far as to say its nonsense

the only thing I would say is dont just drink egg whites, you need some yolk in there to counter act the effect of avidin


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

mars1960 said:


> This is a contradiction in terms.
> 
> As all british eggs on sale are pasturised then eating them raw gives 100% bio-availability.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We aren't quite sure what you mean all UK eggs are pasteurised? Any eggs you buy in shells are not pasteurised.

The risk is low, but with the law of averages and consuming many eggs a day the risk becomes much greater. Is it worth the risk for potentially life threatening food poisoning?

MP



IanStu said:


> the idea that only 50% of a raw eggs nutrients are
> 
> bio-available is not sound in my opinion, in fact I'd go as far as to say its nonsense
> 
> in


Hi,

The study above scientifically proves it isn't nonsense?

MP


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

apparently warm them for a bit in microwave then blend and add to shake!!


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> The study above scientifically proves it isn't nonsense?
> 
> MP


Yes I read it and I've read similar studies and I think they are wrong...any omnivourous or carnivourous animal will go through hell to get hold of an egg because they know that they have huge nutritional value and I'm pretty sure they dont cook em


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

But an animal wouldn't know the difference (if there is any) in the bio-availability, let alone how to cook it.

Always cook mine, just prefer them that way.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

IanStu said:


> Yes I read it and I've read similar studies and I think they are wrong...any omnivourous or carnivourous animal will go through hell to get hold of an egg because they know that they have huge nutritional value and I'm pretty sure they dont cook em


Other omnivorous animals don t wear any clothes, eat raw meat and have sex without a condom, they must know better :lol:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> But an animal wouldn't know the difference (if there is any) in the bio-availability, let alone how to cook it.
> 
> Always cook mine, just prefer them that way.


well no they wouldnt...but millions of years of evolution means they instinctively go for the foods that have the highest nutrional value and that is always eggs.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

IanStu said:


> well no they wouldnt...but millions of years of evolution means they instinctively go for the foods that have the highest nutrional value and that is always eggs.


Completetly agree :thumbup1:

Just questioning your reason for discounting that study really


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

pastanchicken said:


> Completetly agree :thumbup1:
> 
> Just questioning your reason for discounting that study really


well I have no scientific reason....its my gut feeling thats its wrong....I've seen so many of these scientific studies proved wrong over the years on allmost every subject...but if people believe it then cooking is the way to go, in the end its all a personal choice.

As I said the main reason I eat raw eggs is for speed and also I find that eating alot of cooked eggs gives me a belly ache and raw eggs dont


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

How can Raw eggs in the shell be pasteurised? The process requires heating to a very high temperature, surely this would then cook the egg? Egg whites out a carton which have been pasteurised.... fair enough. Raw eggs being any better than cooked is a myth, in fact they have less nutritional value, your body can't make use of all the protein since when raw it cannot be digested properly. Raw eggs are NOT good for you, in fact, they can make you very, very sick. We have Hollywood and the "Rocky" movies to thank for this stupid myth. First of all, raw egg protein is NOT superior to cooked egg protein. Second, just because something is disgusting doesn't make it good for you. Third, the cooking kills the salmonella bacteria which can make you very, very sick. Guess how much progress you will make in your bodybuilding program if you are have explosive diarrhea and puking for two weeks? No progress at all! Get salmonella and you will be week as a kitten for a month.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Hobbit JT said:


> How can Raw eggs in the shell be pasteurised? The process requires heating to a very high temperature, surely this would then cook the egg? Egg whites out a carton which have been pasteurised.... fair enough. Raw eggs being any better than cooked is a myth, in fact they have less nutritional value, your body can't make use of all the protein since when raw it cannot be digested properly. Raw eggs are NOT good for you, in fact, they can make you very, very sick. We have Hollywood and the "Rocky" movies to thank for this stupid myth. First of all, raw egg protein is NOT superior to cooked egg protein. Second, just because something is disgusting doesn't make it good for you. Third, the cooking kills the salmonella bacteria which can make you very, very sick. Guess how much progress you will make in your bodybuilding program if you are have explosive diarrhea and puking for two weeks? No progress at all! Get salmonella and you will be week as a kitten for a month.


The risk of getting salmonella from raw eggs is negligible, all British hens are inoculated against it.....you are just as likely to get it from any food....the best way to avoid it is to never eat anything ever again, then you'll be fine.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

microwave for 20 seconds before?


----------



## lumix (Dec 13, 2009)

-Jack- said:


> microwave for 20 seconds before?


Do you microwave the whole egg shell n all, or break it into a container first?


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Hi,

The only way to kill salmonella in a raw egg is to cook an egg to 160 °F. Of course this is not required for a pasteurised egg (out of a bottle).



> The risk of getting salmonella from raw eggs is negligible, all British hens are inoculated against it.....you are just as likely to get it from any food....the best way to avoid it is to never eat anything ever again, then you'll be fine.


If you cook your food properly then the risk of salmonella is very very low. Eating raw food increases this hugely, if you eat multiple raw eggs daily this increases risk of course! No one would eat a raw chicken breast so why eat a raw egg? With food safety in mind you should cook\pasteurise raw eggs before eating. This is of course just our opinion, everyone is free to make their own decisions! 

MP


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> if someone can tell me why they feel the need to drink raw eggs i would love to know......what are the benefits to having them raw


ok so my post above was asking why you feel the need to have raw eggs and what benefits they give?



laurie g said:


> because some of us are busy paul:whistling: well i do it as it is far more convinient and enables me to get more food down me neck really whereas it takes about 5 mins to microwave eggs then bout 15mins to eat it takes about 1min to prep and down eggs so as you can see a net saving of 19mins so twice a day= 38mins= streamlined day and happy boss:thumbup1:





AIGW said:


> Id find it hard to eat 3-4 cooked eggs just after waking in the morning. So just easier and quicker. If its true that there only 50% effective raw then it looks like ill have to double my intake = 100% :thumb:


so from these two posts above it is about time nothing else so why not have 2 scoops of Whey?? in water or even egg white powder my point was with the supplements available nowadays i see no advantage at all to eating raw eggs.....unless you want to feel hard for being like rocky :thumb:


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> ok so my post above was asking why you feel the need to have raw eggs and what benefits they give?
> 
> so from these two posts above it is about time nothing else so why not have 2 scoops of Whey?? in water or even egg white powder my point was with the supplements available nowadays i see no advantage at all to eating raw eggs.....unless you want to feel hard for being like rocky :thumb:


 I personally feel quite hard when i drink raw eggs :cool2:

No but on a serious note, I swapped my 2 protein shakes each day for 2 shakes each consisting of 4 whole eggs (raw), 1 banana, 300ml whole milk. I am gaining better since I have changed this so therefore the raw eggs are doing the job for me personally, more so than the weight gain shakes


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

laurie g said:


> well not really as protein breakdown will and can be done in the stomach- heat is not really as effective as a gut full of gastric acid and enzymes. if you swallowed the egg whole with shell then yes your stomach would struggle to break the shell done and infact youd lay the egg again when your had a sh!t. ( i may try that and be the first egg laying man hmmmm)





myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right. Raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked\pasteurised eggs.
> 
> ...


Oh.

Oh right. Ok then. :tongue:


----------



## griffo13 (Dec 7, 2009)

AIGW said:


> Recently started adding 2-3 raw eggs to my shakes after advice from a few people on here. Was reading a thread earlier and myprotein posted that its dangerous and that 30 people a year in usa die from food poisoning related to this. Ive been told theres a one in a million chance of getting ill from this and also myprotein sell bottled egg whites. . . so are they just after sales or is there a genuine risk? How many do people have per day and what is a sensible amount as im bulking and looking to eat as much as possible at the moment.
> 
> Cheers:thumbup1:


i been eating raw eggs for years. and for the last 3 years i have 3 whole eggs and 9 egg whites raw in the morning and ive never been sick or any problems from it at all.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

AIGW said:


> I personally feel quite hard when i drink raw eggs :cool2:
> 
> No but on a serious note, I swapped my 2 protein shakes each day for 2 shakes each consisting of 4 whole eggs (raw), 1 banana, 300ml whole milk. I am gaining better since I have changed this so therefore the raw eggs are doing the job for me personally, more so than the weight gain shakes


so you swapped a protein shake for a shake that contains approx 30g fat and 35g simple sugar and your gaining better....mmmm ya think lol

maybe a protein shake with 50g peanut butter and a banana would give cleaner gains......

because a raw egg are not as bio-available as cooked eggs i see no point to using them over a decent whey or blended shake....if you want the extra calories because your a hard gainer then mix Peanut butter and a banana with a shake made in water full of good fats/protein....but like you say it makes you feel hard :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> ok so my post above was asking why you feel the need to have raw eggs and what benefits they give?
> 
> so from these two posts above it is about time nothing else so why not have 2 scoops of Whey?? in water or even egg white powder my point was with the supplements available nowadays i see no advantage at all to eating raw eggs.....unless you want to feel hard for being like rocky :thumb:


paul wouldnt you agree tho that eating eggs raw or cooked is better than having a protein shake, due to vitamins/aminos/nutrients etc etc.

if raw eggs are not making you ill and you dont mind then i see now issue. i certainly wouldnt do it as it would make me bawk and takes 5 minutes to make an omelete or scrambled egg


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

hilly said:


> paul wouldnt you agree tho that eating eggs raw or cooked is better than having a protein shake, due to vitamins/aminos/nutrients etc etc.
> 
> if raw eggs are not making you ill and you dont mind then i see now issue. i certainly wouldnt do it as it would make me bawk and takes 5 minutes to make an omelete or scrambled egg


Most decent protein shakes have a good selection of vitamins and minerals added to the blend, so I don't think this is the case. A good protein blend will have a high amount of BCAAs anyway so as far as amino profile is concerned I think a whey shake is better than eating raw eggs, or even cooked for that matter. The only reason I can see raw/cooked eggs beneficial is the price difference, say you bought 5 dozen eggs for £4 from Costco, thats 60 eggs, with approx. 430g protein all together thats £0.93 per 100g of protein (I think) whereas a decent protein shake would probably cost £0.80 per 30g of protein but without the fat. I think I will stick with protein shakes, they are far more convenient than having to crack an egg and drink it with the risk of salmonella however small it may be.


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> because a raw egg are not as bio-available as cooked eggs i see no point to using them over a decent whey or blended shake....if you want the extra calories because your a hard gainer then mix Peanut butter and a banana with a shake made in water full of good fats/protein....but like you say it makes you feel hard :thumb:


We totally agree with Paul on this. Also adding Olive Oil is a good way to add extra calories \ EFA to your shake. 



> Most decent protein shakes have a good selection of vitamins and minerals added to the blend, so I don't think this is the case. A good protein blend will have a high amount of BCAAs anyway so as far as amino profile is concerned I think a whey shake is better than eating raw eggs, or even cooked for that matter. The only reason I can see raw/cooked eggs beneficial is the price difference, say you bought 5 dozen eggs for £4 from Costco, thats 60 eggs, with approx. 430g protein all together thats £0.93 per 100g of protein (I think) whereas a decent protein shake would probably cost £0.80 per 30g of protein but without the fat. I think I will stick with protein shakes, they are far more convenient than having to crack an egg and drink it with the risk of salmonella however small it may be.


Again we agree. Of course liquid egg whites which are available online or in some supermarkets are a quick, easy and safe way of adding fresh egg to your shakes. Of course as pasteurised they are also 100% bio-available.

MP


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Hobbit JT said:


> Most decent protein shakes have a good selection of vitamins and minerals added to the blend, so I don't think this is the case. A good protein blend will have a high amount of BCAAs anyway so as far as amino profile is concerned I think a whey shake is better than eating raw eggs, or even cooked for that matter. The only reason I can see raw/cooked eggs beneficial is the price difference, say you bought 5 dozen eggs for £4 from Costco, thats 60 eggs, with approx. 430g protein all together thats £0.93 per 100g of protein (I think) whereas a decent protein shake would probably cost £0.80 per 30g of protein but without the fat. I think I will stick with protein shakes, they are far more convenient than having to crack an egg and drink it with the risk of salmonella however small it may be.


Altho i agree regarding the amino acid content etc id still rather see some1 use eggs that whey protein powder if they could. One should never replace whole foods with shakes unless they have to.

this is only my opinion of course but i have noticed a greater improvement in my physique when eatin more whole foods to supps/powders


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

hilly said:


> paul wouldnt you agree tho that eating eggs raw or cooked is better than having a protein shake, due to vitamins/aminos/nutrients etc etc.
> 
> *if raw eggs are not making you ill* and you dont mind then i see now issue. i certainly wouldnt do it as it would make me bawk and takes 5 minutes to make an omelete or scrambled egg


yes but you will only know if they make you ill...when they make you ill i see no advantage into taking raw eggs over a decent protein shake



myprotein.co.uk said:


> We totally agree with Paul on this. Also adding Olive Oil is a good way to add extra calories \ EFA to your shake.


see i said we would agree on something one day :thumb:



hilly said:


> Altho i agree regarding the amino acid content etc id still rather see some1 use eggs that whey protein powder if they could. One should never replace whole foods with shakes unless they have to.
> 
> this is only my opinion of course but i have noticed a greater improvement in my physique when eatin more whole foods to supps/powders


yes but your not eating a whole food Hilly you are drinking one, one that is not as good raw as it is cooked and one that could make you very ill.....now i love cooked eggs and when i diet i eat shed loads of them and i agree eating food certainly gives more than drinking shakes for many reasons but here we are talking about drinking a raw food.....makes no sense to me...i have never done it and my physique aint to bad


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> yes but you will only know if they make you ill...when they make you ill i see no advantage into taking raw eggs over a decent protein shake
> 
> see i said we would agree on something one day :thumb:
> 
> yes but your not eating a whole food Hilly you are drinking one, one that is not as good raw as it is cooked and one that could make you very ill.....now i love cooked eggs and when i diet i eat shed loads of them and i agree eating food certainly gives more than drinking shakes for many reasons but here we are talking about drinking a raw food.....makes no sense to me...i have never done it and my physique aint to bad


i havnt even and would not dream of drinking raw eggs to be honest i imagine i would be sick lol.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

All these arguments are based on the fact that raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked eggs and it keeps being stated as though its a fact...dont believe every half baked theory you read on the internet.

Its a very nice and convienient theory for makers of protein powders but that dont make it true...use your common sense...raw eggs are a wonderfull source of nutrients and not at all dangerous


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

IanStu said:


> All these arguments are based on the fact that raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked eggs and it keeps being stated as though its a fact...dont believe every half baked theory you read on the internet.
> 
> Its a very nice and convienient theory for makers of protein powders but that dont make it true...use your common sense...raw eggs are a wonderfull source of nutrients and not at all dangerous


no the argument is based on the fact that why risk getting ill or puking when there are better more convenient alternatives....but then Ian you are stating it is not true as if it was fact....i believe MyProtein posted something up have you got a paper to show it is not fact??


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

IanStu said:


> All these arguments are based on the fact that raw eggs are not as bio-available as cooked eggs and it keeps being stated as though its a fact...dont believe every half baked theory you read on the internet.
> 
> Its a very nice and convienient theory for makers of protein powders but that dont make it true...use your common sense...raw eggs are a wonderfull source of nutrients and not at all dangerous


Raw meat is a wonderfull source of nutrients too. Do you cook your meat or do you use your "common sense"?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> We aren't quite sure what you mean all UK eggs are pasteurised? Any eggs you buy in shells are not pasteurised.
> 
> ...


I assume you are joking, MAFF says all UK eggs must go through the pasturisation process.

Read MAFF regulations of 1963, 1988 and 1993.

This will help explain the law on pasturisation of eggs in the UK. 

Your original post is still a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

IanStu said:


> been eating raw eggs everyday for years and have never had a problem...my main reason is speed as I'm always in a rush.
> 
> the idea that only 50% of a raw eggs nutrients are bio-available is not sound in my opinion, in fact I'd go as far as to say its nonsense
> 
> the only thing I would say is dont just drink egg whites, you need some yolk in there to counter act the effect of avidin


Totally agree.



myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> It isn't just the risk of salmonella a raw egg is only around 50% bio-available. Once cooked (or pasteurised) they are 100% bio-available.
> 
> MP


The most recent studies show raw at 65% and cooked at 95%.



Pscarb said:


> no the argument is based on the fact that why risk getting ill or puking when there are better more convenient alternatives....but then Ian you are stating it is not true as if it was fact....i believe MyProtein posted something up have you got a paper to show it is not fact??


This isn't quite true Paul, the statement intially made by my protein is false (and we need to take into account the contadiction) RE: pasturisation.

What really matters most is the broad statement.

Bio availability of the make up of the egg, although this is stated above by myself and it is a fact, we must not forget that those figures do not give the whole story as certain minerals, vitamins and nutrients etc are more bio available than others within the egg wether raw or cooked, such a broad statement as MP said (around 50% raw, 100% cooked) as well as being false is actually of no use to us.

We need to look at what parts of the nutritional aspect of the eggs bio availibilty is relevant and this differs tremendously(for example) things like the availabilty of the iron in the egg and in which form it is present and wether it's bound to ovotransferrin and/or phosphovitins, this is true of all the vitamins and minerals that make up the egg.

So to get a true picture of an eggs bio availibilty (raw or cooked) is a lot more complicated than ppl think.


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

IanStu said:


> well I have no scientific reason....its my gut feeling thats its wrong....I've seen so many of these scientific studies proved wrong over the years on allmost every subject...but if people believe it then cooking is the way to go, in the end its all a personal choice.
> 
> As I said the main reason I eat raw eggs is for speed and also I find that eating alot of cooked eggs gives me a belly ache and raw eggs dont


I started boiling my eggs but had trouble getting them down, I now just crack them in a shaker with a couple spoons of udos oil and neck them in seconds, so much easier.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mars1960 said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> The most recent studies show raw at 65% and cooked at 95%.
> 
> ...


thats cool Mars and i have been around long enough to know you don't speak of stuff you don't know about.....but if anyone looks at my initial post they will see my question was and still is what benefit does eating raw eggs give over a decent protein shake.....pretty much the answer that has come back is "well there eggs so they are better" i just don't buy that....i love eggs and eat cooked ones all the time just do not see the benefit of eating/drinking them raw...


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Bleugh the thought of eating a raw egg turns my stomach. Give me scrambles anyday or a protein shake lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

So after all this would i benifit from adding eggs to a shake say 2 eggs and a scoop of whey and milk? basiclly scrambeld egg mix with whey! lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> So after all this would i benifit from adding eggs to a shake say 2 eggs and a scoop of whey and milk? basiclly scrambeld egg mix with whey! lol


From what I can fathem you might as well just scramble two eggs eat them and drink the protein normally :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Scrambleee?? takes to long lol eww couldnt cope with eggs that early i dont think quiker throwin em down the hatch raw


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> So after all this would i benifit from adding eggs to a shake say 2 eggs and a scoop of whey and milk? basiclly scrambeld egg mix with whey! lol


there is a definate benefit to eating solid foods over shakes but i am yet to hear why adding raw eggs to a shake would be beneficial.....

if your after extra good fats and protein then natural Peanut Butter in my opinion is a better choice


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hmmm peanut butter...yum lol


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am yet to hear why adding raw eggs to a shake would be beneficial.....


X2


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> there is a definate benefit to eating solid foods over shakes but i am yet to hear why adding raw eggs to a shake would be beneficial.....
> 
> if your after extra good fats and protein then natural Peanut Butter in my opinion is a better choice


I doubt ill try the eggs shake idea then. cooked all the way! :thumb: i get plenty eggs aswell :laugh: perks of having chikens :thumb:


----------



## myprotein (May 15, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> see i said we would agree on something one day :thumb:


 :thumb: :thumbup1: 



> The most recent studies show raw at 65% and cooked at 95%.


We haven't seen that study, but we will take your word for it. What we said wasn't "false" - it may be out of date, but we didn't just pluck the figures from the air.

So essentially pasteurised\cooked egg's are a third (1/3) more bio-available. So every 4 raw eggs you consume, you could have 3 pasteurised\cooked and get the same benefit (bio-availability) and have zero chance of salmonella. Seems a "no brainer" to us!



> I assume you are joking, MAFF says all UK eggs must go through the pasturisation process. Read MAFF regulations of 1963, 1988 and 1993. This will help explain the law on pasturisation of eggs in the UK.


No we aren't joking, however we aren't experts in "eggs", but we are certainly not aware of all UK egg's being pasteurised. Do you have anything to back up this claim?

We aren't quite sure how egg's can be pasteurised in its shell? If all UK eggs were pasteurised then no UK eggs would contain salmonella (pasteurisation kills salmonella).

MP


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

I cant believe this thread is still going!

I thought most people in our hobby ate raw eggs, the amount i eat is unreal! I am still alive... for now


----------

